# Tarjeta ANÓNIMA PayPal



## seig (27 Sep 2013)

Hola soy nuevo en el foro y necesito ayuda, os cuento:

Vendo por ebay de vez en cuando y me saco un dinerillo extra, suelo gastar el dinero de mi cuenta paypal en compras online para no pasar el dinero a mi cuenta banacaria y así no tener problemas con hacienda.

Mi duda es la siguiente: La Tarjeta ANÓNIMA PayPal q te pide rellenar un formulario y fotocopia de DNI, si la uso para sacar dinero de cajeros automáticos, quedará registrado mi nombre? la tarjeta no tiene nombre.
Tiene algún modo hacienda de pillarme? No sé si me explico.

Salu2


----------



## kudeiro (27 Sep 2013)

seig dijo:


> Hola soy nuevo en el foro y necesito ayuda, os cuento:
> 
> Vendo por ebay de vez en cuando y me saco un dinerillo extra, suelo gastar el dinero de mi cuenta paypal en compras online para no pasar el dinero a mi cuenta banacaria y *así no tener problemas con hacienda.*
> 
> Salu2



mueve mucho dinero solo por paypal y serán ellos mismos los que llamen a hacienda


----------



## seig (27 Sep 2013)

Ok. Entonces sacar dinero en cajeros con esta tarjeta paypal esta controlado? de que modo lo controlan?

Sabeis de alguna tarjeta para sacar dinero de paypal q no este controlado o q no sea necesario identificarse?

gracias


----------



## luismarple (28 Sep 2013)

seig dijo:


> Ok. Entonces sacar dinero en cajeros con esta tarjeta paypal esta controlado? de que modo lo controlan?
> 
> Sabeis de alguna tarjeta para sacar dinero de paypal q no este controlado o q no sea necesario identificarse?
> 
> gracias



La tarjeta de paypal la emite younique money, una entidad española, que rinde cuentas a la hacienda española. (licencia de entidad de dinero electrónico del Banco de España 6701) Lo ponen claramente en su página para que nadie se piense que con esa tarjeta estás fuera del sistema.

Mientras te fundas menos de 300 euros al mes no hay problema, a partir de ahí empiezas a tensar la cuerda.

Si quieres sacar tu pasta en cajeros sin que te ligue (en principio) la hacienda española debes usar una tarjeta como la de payoneer.com Una entidad turbia como ella sola, que ofrece una tarjeta para no residentes en USA (así no se les cae el pelo) que realiza una entidad en las islas caiman (o algo así) pero como muevas algo de pasta te va a salir más barato darte de alta en autónomos que pagar todas las comisiones que tienen.

Yo al principio tenía la misma duda pero cuando empecé a usar esa tarjeta y ví los cañonazos que me metían me di cuenta de que pagando parecido podía dormir mucho más tranquilo y me pasé a la vía "A".


----------



## seig (29 Sep 2013)

luismarple dijo:


> La tarjeta de paypal la emite younique money, una entidad española, que rinde cuentas a la hacienda española. (licencia de entidad de dinero electrónico del Banco de España 6701) Lo ponen claramente en su página para que nadie se piense que con esa tarjeta estás fuera del sistema.
> 
> Mientras te fundas menos de 300 euros al mes no hay problema, a partir de ahí empiezas a tensar la cuerda.
> 
> ...



gracias por tu interesante respuesta. pues entonces definitivamente dscartada la de paypal.
habia oido habla d la payoner, sabes si se puede agregar a paypal para sacar el dinero?seria como una tarjeta a la q mando dinero como un monedero,no?
tambien he oido de la netspend y la neteller pero no se si son lo mismo q la payoner o estan vigiladas por españa.

lo de las islas caiman suena bien, jejejej!!


----------



## SocialismoNuncaMas (29 Sep 2013)

luismarple dijo:


> pero como muevas algo de pasta te va a salir más barato darte de alta en autónomos que pagar todas las comisiones que tienen.



¿Cuanto son las comisiones? Todas las tarjetas prepago llevan. 

Llevo tiempo buscando una tarjeta y una cuenta "offshore" que no te cobre demasiadas tarifas pero lo único medio convincente es swissquote y en Suiza ya no hay secreto bancario. ¿Alguna idea nueva?


----------



## Tonyina (29 Sep 2013)

En Internet no hay nada anónimo ;-)


----------



## luismarple (30 Sep 2013)

De todas formas las cuentas de paypal van a dejar de estar en la zona gris. Antes de marzo de 2014 tendrán un IBAN como cualquier otra cuenta bancaria y estarán sujetas a las mismas regulaciones que las cuentas de cualquier banco.

Se acabó lo que se daba, paypal era un agujero para chanchullos demasiado grande.


----------



## abogado-memendez_borrado (30 Sep 2013)

Tu nombre estará en la banda magnética


----------



## oro y plata forever (30 Sep 2013)

Todo fiscalizado, que vamos hacer.


----------



## luismarple (30 Sep 2013)

Era demasiado bonito eso de tener una cuenta en la que recibir pasta sin que se enterase el Gran Hermano.


----------



## Chondrite (30 Sep 2013)

Siempre está la opción B que es poner la cuenta de paypal a nombre de la abuela o de la madre que no trabaje.


----------



## abogado-memendez_borrado (1 Oct 2013)

oro y plata forever dijo:


> Todo fiscalizado, que vamos hacer.



No todo,,,,, pregunta a tu banco suizo


----------



## luismarple (1 Oct 2013)

Chondrite dijo:


> Siempre está la opción B que es poner la cuenta de paypal a nombre de la abuela o de la madre que no trabaje.



Ya, hasta que hacienda le pregunte a la abuela de donde han salido esos 10.000 euros que han ingresado en su cuenta durante el año pasado y a ver si está trabajando que entonces hay que retirarle la pensión.

Al loro con esos chanchullos que puedes terminar desheredado.


----------



## 2plx2 (1 Oct 2013)

seig dijo:


> Hola soy nuevo en el foro y necesito ayuda, os cuento:
> 
> Vendo por ebay de vez en cuando y me saco un dinerillo extra, suelo gastar el dinero de mi cuenta paypal en compras online para no pasar el dinero a mi cuenta banacaria y así no tener problemas con hacienda.
> 
> ...



Para hacerte la tarjeta ya tienes que dar fotocopia del DNi, así que anónima no es. Además tienes límites en cuanto a dinero que puedes tener en la tarjeta, si te mueves cerca de esos límites es un canteo, pero no sé si se molestarán.

La tarjeta podrá tener un saldo máximo de 10,000 € en cualquier momento; las recargas acumuladas en un año no podrán exceder 20,000€.

Eso sí, el Rey le hace "préstamos" a la infanta.


----------



## seig (1 Oct 2013)

luismarple dijo:


> De todas formas las cuentas de paypal van a dejar de estar en la zona gris. Antes de marzo de 2014 tendrán un IBAN como cualquier otra cuenta bancaria y estarán sujetas a las mismas regulaciones que las cuentas de cualquier banco.
> 
> Se acabó lo que se daba, paypal era un agujero para chanchullos demasiado grande.



Joder vaya noticia mas mala... De donde la has sacado? puedes pasar link de la noticia?

Vaya putada! Entonces paypal a partir de 2014 va a mandar los movimientod de las cuentas a haceinda? por dios!


----------



## murpi (1 Oct 2013)

Yo tengo la nominativa con la que hago pequeños movimientos y me acabo de dar cuenta de que tengo dos ingresos, por valor de 50€, que yo no hecho, así que están que lo regalan. 

Ya se lo he comunicado a ver qué me dicen.

Edito: parece que es un error generalizado, porque a mi hermana le han vuelto a hacer un ingreso de más de 200€ que hizo hace unos días.


----------



## DanielFaraday (1 Oct 2013)

Paypal y anónimo es incompatible


----------



## trinaranjus (1 Oct 2013)

Menos mal que esta página es infranqueable para los agentes de la Agencia Tributaria porque sino ya te estarian investigando por medio de tu IP.


----------



## wililon (1 Oct 2013)

Aunque no lo he hecho creo que es posible. Ahroa mismo no recuerdo como pero era algo así

Te haces una cuenta PayPal rusa a nombre de Dimitri (allí de momento no hay que identificarse bajo ningún límite)

Abres una cuenta en EEUU de un banco que no recuerdo pero que no te pide nada.

Te mandan la tarjeta. Siempre puedes pasar dinero de PAy PAl a una cuenta de EEUU. 
BUsca en google en inglés.


----------



## murpi (1 Oct 2013)

panqueque dijo:


> En cuanto vean que intentas crear una cuenta en PayPal Rusia desde España, empezarán a cantar los sistemas antifraude.



Imagino que se hará con un proxy ruso porque si no se hace así la cuenta iba a durar un día como máximo.


----------



## seig (1 Oct 2013)

luismarple dijo:


> De todas formas las cuentas de paypal van a dejar de estar en la zona gris. Antes de marzo de 2014 tendrán un IBAN como cualquier otra cuenta bancaria y estarán sujetas a las mismas regulaciones que las cuentas de cualquier banco.
> 
> Se acabó lo que se daba, paypal era un agujero para chanchullos demasiado grande.



alguien sabe si lo que dice del IBAN q van a tener las cuentas de paypal es cierto??????

hace unos meses no decia nada de so en ete post:
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/emprendedores/442419-paypal-y-hacienda-2.html


----------



## HarryWashello_borrado (1 Oct 2013)

paypal te cobra comisiones por todo con la tarjeta anónima esa...
yo al final me he sacado una de prepago en Bankia y con hacer un par de compras por internet, sólo en lo que me ahorro en gastos de envío, merece la pena.

No entiendo por qué si compras con tarjeta en muchas webs te ahorras los gastos de envío, y si compras a la vieja usanza contrareembolso, pagas mogollón, no se porque no me saqué antes mi tarjeta de bankia que la tengo que echa humo...


----------



## luismarple (1 Oct 2013)

seig dijo:


> alguien sabe si lo que dice del IBAN q van a tener las cuentas de paypal es cierto??????
> 
> hace unos meses no decia nada de so en ete post:
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/emprendedores/442419-paypal-y-hacienda-2.html



Paypal entra en SEPA, abrid vuestra sesión en paypal y os aparecerá un banner a media altura con el sello de paypal donde explican lo que va a pasar. Para febrero de 2014 las cuentas de paypal tendrán IBAN y recibirán el mismo tratamiento antifraude que cualquier otra cuenta bancaria.

---------- Post added 01-oct-2013 at 23:38 ----------




wililon dijo:


> Aunque no lo he hecho creo que es posible. Ahroa mismo no recuerdo como pero era algo así
> 
> Te haces una cuenta PayPal rusa a nombre de Dimitri (allí de momento no hay que identificarse bajo ningún límite)
> 
> ...



ME has recordado este dicho del pueblo de mi madre:

En un monte en nosendonde
hay un santo nosequien
que le rezas nosequé
y te concede nosecuantos.

el famoso enlace de paypal:

https://www.paypal.com/es/webapps/mpp/sepa?mpch=ads&mplx=3484-141228-12439-322


----------



## seig (2 Oct 2013)

q tratamiento antifraude?

tratamiento antifraude ya lo habia antes.

aqui no dice nada de que vayan a dar datos a hacienda nina.

no se de donde sacas eso


----------



## luismarple (2 Oct 2013)

seig dijo:


> q tratamiento antifraude?
> 
> tratamiento antifraude ya lo habia antes.
> 
> ...



Para qué crees que le van a dar un IBAN a tu cuenta? para hacerte las cosas más fáciles?? o para vigilar paypal como el resto de entidades bancarias?

Las normativas europeas no están para ayudarte.

Tomado del famoso enlace de paypal: "Con SEPA, todas las cuentas bancarias se tendrán que convertir del formato de *cuenta bancaria local** al formato del código internacional de cuenta bancaria* (IBAN). "

Puedes pensar que es para ayudarte a gestionar mejor tus cobros o para cogerte de las pelotas, pero a partir de febrero de 2014 dará igual trabajar con una cuenta de paypal o con una de la caixa. Recibirán el mismo tratamiento a todos los efectos, también antifraude.


----------



## seig (2 Oct 2013)

dime donde viene lo q andas contando?

https://cms.paypal.com/es/cgi-bin/?...ntent_ID=ua/ES_20131118_Amendment_to_UA_print

por dios! no andes contando cuentos.

anda!

---------- Post added 02-oct-2013 at 00:15 ----------

aqui en pdf

https://cms.paypal.com/cms_content/ES/es_ES/files/ua/es_20131118.pdf


----------



## luismarple (2 Oct 2013)

El asunto es que si la cuenta de paypal recibe un IBAN deja de ser una simple cuenta en una página web sin ningún control a ser una cuenta bancaria con todas sus consecuencias.

Curiosamente no mencionan ni una palabra de eso en el pdf de paypal


----------



## seig (2 Oct 2013)

y de donde te sacas eso q dices?

que consecuencias?

porque tenga iban no van a empezar a dar avisos a nadie, ellos dan datos si se pide por orden judicial en temas d investigacion de blanqueo y fraude.

en este documento se ve a quien dan datos y no hay ni una entidad española.

https://cms.paypal.com/es/cgi-bin/?..._ID=ua/ES_20130416_Amendment_to_Privacy_print


----------



## luismarple (2 Oct 2013)

seig dijo:


> y de donde te sacas eso q dices?
> 
> que consecuencias?
> 
> ...



Esto es del 16 de abril del 2013. En cuanto las cuentas de paypal pasen a ser bancarias la cosa cambia. Va a ser igual que tener una cuenta en ING.


----------



## seig (2 Oct 2013)

luismarple dijo:


> En cuanto las cuentas de paypal pasen a ser bancarias la cosa cambia. Va a ser igual que tener una cuenta en ING.



Te repito la pregunta, ¿¿¿de donde sacas esos argumentos???


----------



## luismarple (2 Oct 2013)

seig dijo:


> Te repito la pregunta, ¿¿¿de donde sacas esos argumentos???



Me los he inventado.




Contento?
En abril de 2015 cuando haya que hacer la declaración de la renta y descubras que salen tus movimientos de paypal sin declarar hablamos.


----------



## seig (2 Oct 2013)

El código IBAN suele figurar en el *extracto* de su cuenta bancaria.???

nose pero a alguien pesto en el tema de banca expliq un poco porque copiar y pegar yo tb se.

:bla:

---------- Post added 02-oct-2013 at 11:24 ----------

Iniciado por luismarple Ver Mensaje
No creo que cambie nada para Paypal, ya que técnicamente ni siquiera es un banco, es un método de pago. Las cuentas de paypal no tienen IBAN ni están respaldadas por los fondos de garantía de los bancos centrales ni nada por el estilo, por lo que no creo que les afecte la nueva normativa.

Aqui dices otra cosa compañero. Aclarate!


http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/emprendedores/442419-paypal-y-hacienda-2.html#post10019805

:bla::bla::bla:


----------



## luismarple (2 Oct 2013)

seig dijo:


> El código IBAN suele figurar en el *extracto* de su cuenta bancaria.???
> 
> nose pero a alguien pesto en el tema de banca expliq un poco porque copiar y pegar yo tb se.
> 
> :bla:



Aosaer, aosaer... angelico.

El código IBAN es la nomenclatura internacional para las cuentas bancarias. No hay dos iguales y se utiliza para identificar una cuenta, el banco que la emite, la oficina y el cliente. Es como el número de cuenta (que sí aparece en tu extracto) pero definido para que no haya dos iguales en el mundo. 

Si hasta ahora paypal no tenía el mismo control que una cuenta en el banco es porque sus cuentas no eran bancarias, eran cuentas de cobro. Como si en el bar de debajo de tu casa pides que te abran una cuenta para pagar los tragos a fin de mes y alguien decide invitarte un día metiendo pasta en esa cuenta. No estaban reguladas por la normativa bancaria. Pero ahora van a pasar a estarlo. Paypal mueve demasiado dinero demasiado raro como para que no haya un control y en la UE se han puesto las pilas.

En 2014 tu cuenta de paypal tendrá un IBAN que la identifica y eso la convierte en una cuenta bancaria, no una cuenta de cobro, con lo que tendrá el mismo tratamiento antifraude y la misma vigilancia que una cuenta en el BBVA.

En definitiva, que lo que hacía diferente a una cuenta en paypal de una cuenta en el BBVA desaparece.

Ya? o te lo explico con marionetas???

---------- Post added 02-oct-2013 at 11:29 ----------




seig dijo:


> El código IBAN suele figurar en el *extracto* de su cuenta bancaria.???
> 
> nose pero a alguien pesto en el tema de banca expliq un poco porque copiar y pegar yo tb se.
> 
> ...



A ver si nos aclaramos.

Eso era así en julio, cuando escribí ese mensaje. Pero la semana pasada apareció una notificación en paypal indicando que para febrero de 2014 todas las cuentas tendrán un IBAN.

Lo cual viene muy bien para poder recibir transferencias directas de otro banco (cosa que antes no se podía hacer porque las cuentas de paypal no eran cuentas bancarias) pero tiene la putada de que van a estar tan controladas como cualquier otra cuenta bancaria.


----------



## seig (2 Oct 2013)

luismarple dijo:


> Aosaer, aosaer... angelico.
> 
> El código IBAN es la nomenclatura internacional para las cuentas bancarias. No hay dos iguales y se utiliza para identificar una cuenta, el banco que la emite, la oficina y el cliente. Es como el número de cuenta (que sí aparece en tu extracto) pero definido para que no haya dos iguales en el mundo.
> 
> ...



Si lo que dices es cierto paypal sale perdiendo xk esto va a repercutir en las transacciones porque bajaran seguro y tanto q bajaran, perderan muxisima pasta los de paypal incluso la plataforma puede llegar a desaparecer.

No creo que se dejen joder de tal forma despues de una decada de vida.

Aver si habla alguien mas q tu.


----------



## luismarple (2 Oct 2013)

seig dijo:


> Si lo que dices es cierto paypal sale perdiendo xk esto va a repercutir en las transacciones porque bajaran seguro y tanto q bajaran, perderan muxisima pasta los de paypal incluso la plataforma puede llegar a desaparecer.
> 
> No creo que se dejen joder de tal forma despues de una decada de vida.
> 
> Aver si habla alguien mas q tu.



Pues claro que sale perdiendo pero si se lo impone una normativa europea solo le quedan dos opciones: acatarla y perder mucho o no acatarla y perder todo.


----------



## serhost (2 Oct 2013)

Curioso, si pasa a tener IBAN, habrá que declarar la cuenta de paypal como cuenta al Banco de España mediante DD1, independientemente del saldo.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (2 Oct 2013)

luismarple dijo:


> El asunto es que si la cuenta de paypal recibe un IBAN deja de ser una simple cuenta en una página web sin ningún control a ser una cuenta bancaria con todas sus consecuencias.



Cierto, pero una cosa es que sea una cuenta bancaria a todos los efectos y otra que eso suponga que pasen informes a hacienda. Imagino (y confio) que dado que PayPal está en luxemburgo, será equivalente a tener una cuenta en ING Luxemburgo, por lo que no informarán en absoluto a Hacienda a no ser que ésta lo solicite mediante orden judicial. El misterio se resolverá facilmente en el momento en que veamos el IBAN, según tenga código de España o de Luxemburgo.



serhost dijo:


> Curioso, si pasa a tener IBAN, habrá que declarar la cuenta de paypal como cuenta al Banco de España mediante DD1, independientemente del saldo.



Eso si que es cierto, de hecho el principal motivo para no declararla era que no tenia IBAN.


----------



## seig (2 Oct 2013)

serhost dijo:


> Curioso, si pasa a tener IBAN, habrá que declarar la cuenta de paypal como cuenta al Banco de España *mediante DD1*, independientemente del saldo.



mediante DD1?

que es eso?


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (2 Oct 2013)

seig dijo:


> mediante DD1?
> 
> que es eso?



Un impreso que hay que presentar al Banco de España para informar de cualquier cuenta bancaria que tengas fuera de España, se habló ampliamente del tema del año pasado en los hilos de ING Luxemburgo y Swissquote.


----------



## seig (2 Oct 2013)

Estoy con estudiantetesorero, en:

""una cosa es que sea una cuenta bancaria a todos los efectos y otra que eso suponga que pasen informes a hacienda""

hasta febrero no veremos el IBAN, no?

Ojala tenga código de Luxemburgo.

Sabeis si Skrill Moneybookers tiene codigo IBAN

y ProPay?

Saludos!

---------- Post added 02-oct-2013 at 13:11 ----------




EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Un impreso que hay que presentar al Banco de España para informar de cualquier cuenta bancaria que tengas fuera de España, se habló ampliamente del tema del año pasado en los hilos de ING Luxemburgo y Swissquote.



Ok, gracias. pero si en la cuenta no tienes mas de 50000€ estabas exento, no era así?
me pasas el link de ese tema?""hilos de ING Luxemburgo y Swissquote""

Gracias


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (2 Oct 2013)

seig dijo:


> Ojala tenga código de Luxemburgo.



Dios nos oiga... o



seig dijo:


> Ok, gracias. pero si en la cuenta no tienes mas de 50000€ estabas exento, no era así?
> me pasas el link de ese tema?""hilos de ING Luxemburgo y Swissquote""



En relación a las cuentas bancarias en el extranjero habia dos impresos:
1) DD1: Obligatorio por el simple hecho de tener una cuenta, independientemente del saldo, y se deposita en el Banco de España
2) 720: Solo si tienes mas de 50.000€ (en banco, acciones o inmuebles), y se deposita en Hacienda.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/332782-que-os-parece-ing-lu.html
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ue-opinais-de-swissquote-guardar-ahorros.html

Son unos pedazos de hilos imposibles de leer desde cero, pero con el buscador y las palabras clave "DD1" y "720" llegarás a las páginas en las que de discutió.


----------



## seig (2 Oct 2013)

Esto va para *luismarple*:

NO TIENES NI IDEA DE LO QUE HABLAS !!!!!

Me daría verguenza ajena hacer lo que haces !!!! Hablas sin conocimieto !!!!!

Acabo de llamar a PayPal y les he preguntado acerca de la novedad del IBAN.
Me han dicho que toda la mierda que has dicho es mentira.
Unicamente lo que se va a hacer es lo siguiente:

PayPal no tiene actualmente el IBAN de la cuenta bancaria que tienes adjunta a ellos (por ejemplo del banco santander) pero antes de febrero de 2014 tendrán dicho IBAN de la cuenta corriente (santander por ej.) No es como dices tu de q la cuenta PayPal vaya a tener un IBAN propio. Lo quieren únicamente para cuando pagas a travÉs de tu cuenta bancaria o tarjeta de crédito (banco santander) ya que así bajarán el tiempo de entrega del dinero de 20 a 5 días. Solo es eso.

Lee bien la info de paypal, esta bien claro.

""Con SEPA, todas las *cuentas bancarias (la adjunta de tu cuenta paypal, banco santander por ej.)* (PAYPAL NO ES CUENTA BANCARIA) se tendrán que convertir del formato de cuenta bancaria local al formato del código internacional de cuenta bancaria (IBAN). Podremos realizar esta conversión automáticamente para la mayoría de los usuarios sin intervención por su parte. Si no podemos convertir su cuenta bancaria, le enviaremos un correo electrónico con instrucciones para que realice el cambio dentro de su cuenta PayPal. El código IBAN suele figurar en el extracto de su *cuenta bancaria*.""

Si no sabes de algo, CALLATE LA BOCA !!!!!


----------



## luismarple (2 Oct 2013)

seig dijo:


> Esto va para *luismarple*:
> 
> NO TIENES NI IDEA DE LO QUE HABLAS !!!!!
> 
> ...



Juasjuasjuas!!! Ya lo sabía!!!. Pero y el susto que te has llevado? Ya te estoy viendo esta noche dando vueltas en la cama con el culo prieto pensando que se te va a caer el pelo...

Si no fuera por estos momentos este foro no valdría nada.

Por cierto Eisenberg, si manejas mucha pasta es solo cuestión de tiempo que te liguen.


----------



## seig (2 Oct 2013)

luismarple dijo:


> Juasjuasjuas!!! Ya lo sabía!!!. Pero y el susto que te has llevado? Ya te estoy viendo esta noche dando vueltas en la cama con el culo prieto pensando que se te va a caer el pelo...
> 
> Si no fuera por estos momentos este foro no valdría nada.
> 
> Por cierto Eisenberg, si manejas mucha pasta es solo cuestión de tiempo que te liguen.



Me das pena, que vida más triste debes tener.


----------



## luismarple (2 Oct 2013)

seig dijo:


> Me das pena, que vida más triste debes tener.



No te haces a la idea! ! Soy el Borja Pérez de este foro.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (2 Oct 2013)

luismarple dijo:


> Juasjuasjuas!!! *Ya lo sabía!!!*. Pero y el susto que te has llevado? Ya te estoy viendo esta noche dando vueltas en la cama con el culo prieto pensando que se te va a caer el pelo...
> 
> Si no fuera por estos momentos este foro no valdría nada.
> 
> Por cierto Eisenberg, si manejas mucha pasta es solo cuestión de tiempo que te liguen.



:XX::XX::XX: Menudo owned te acabas de comer y con que poca dignidad te has salido. Al ignore que de trolles envidiosos estoy hasta las narices.

---------- Post added 02-oct-2013 at 18:52 ----------




seig dijo:


> Acabo de llamar a PayPal y les he preguntado acerca de la novedad del IBAN.
> Me han dicho que toda la mierda que has dicho es mentira.
> Unicamente lo que se va a hacer es lo siguiente:
> 
> ...



Gracias por la información seig, así que un problema menos.


----------



## seig (2 Oct 2013)

De nada hombre, estamos para ayudarnos.


----------



## Chondrite (2 Oct 2013)

luismarple dijo:


> Ya, hasta que hacienda le pregunte a la abuela de donde han salido esos 10.000 euros que han ingresado en su cuenta durante el año pasado y a ver si está trabajando que entonces hay que retirarle la pensión.
> 
> Al loro con esos chanchullos que puedes terminar desheredado.




Se pueden hacer trabajos por cuenta propia, cuyos ingresos anuales totales no superen el salario mínimo interprofesional (SMI), en cómputo anual, cobrando la pensión también. Sobre 9000 euros.
En cualquier caso se puede poner a nombre de algún familiar sin ingresos.
En la renta no pagará nada si no pasa de una cantidad que casi seguro que no ganarás vendiendo.


----------



## murpi (3 Oct 2013)

Dos o tres días después de avisar, sigo con 50€ que no son míos en la tarjeta. Animaros que es un chollo )


----------



## davitin (16 Dic 2013)

Joder luismarple, menudo gilipollas mamona y troll patetico estas hecho.

Gracias a seig y a los demas foreros por aclarar esto.

Desde luego los trolls desinformadores se podrian ir a tomar por el culo un rato, este foro ya no es lo que era.


----------



## favelados (20 Dic 2013)

luismarple dijo:


> Juasjuasjuas!!! Ya lo sabía!!!. Pero y el susto que te has llevado? Ya te estoy viendo esta noche dando vueltas en la cama con el culo prieto pensando que se te va a caer el pelo...
> 
> Si no fuera por estos momentos este foro no valdría nada.
> 
> Por cierto Eisenberg, si manejas mucha pasta es solo cuestión de tiempo que te liguen.



Eres malo,muy malo... eso no se hace, aunque no ha intervenido en el hilo has tenido al pobre Vicentín acojonadito pensando en que le iban a quitar la paguita


----------



## Nerblu (20 Dic 2013)

Que usando paypal no tendra problemas con hacienda : 

*Leé atentamente *

*¿Comunica Paypal a Hacienda los datos que me pide al superar los 2.500€?
*
NO.

El objetivo buscado para recabar esos datos es la prevención del banqueo de capitales y no ningún objetivo de prevención del fraude fiscal o de comunicación a las autoridades fiscales. Y es la cantidad fijada por la normativa Luxemburguesa para la solicitud de los datos de identificación que piden a estos efectos es de 2.500€.

La cantidad que legalmente se exigiría con el mismo fin para una Entidad de Pago radicada en España sería de 3.000€


----------



## yomismo75 (20 Dic 2013)

Pues bien, pero en el momento que la pasta pase al banco o pagues con tarjeta, hacienda sí sabrá que te está entrando pasta y puede abrir una investigación y como los de PayPal les manden los movimientos, te pueden joder vivo ya que toda actividad comercial hay que declararla y hay que pagar el IVA y hay que pagar la multa, los recargos, retenciones, autónomos, etc atrasados, con lo que como el invento salga mal, te puedes encontrar con un juicio y todo y debiendo decenas de miles de euros si llevas años haciendo negocios sin declarar.

Yo en 2011 dejé de hacer nada por miedo a la que me podía caer y a día de hoy sigo un poquitín acojonado, ya que según la nueva reforma, ya no prescriben las cosas que hacienda te pueda reclamar, así que yo no dormiría tranquilo y procuraría no seguir haciendo nada y procuraría cerrar la cuenta de paypal lo antes posible, por aquello de que alomejos aunque en España no prescriba la infracción, en Luxemburgo si puede prescribir los datos que ellos pueden guardar de un cliente desde el día que se dio de baja.


----------



## luismarple (21 Dic 2013)

davitin dijo:


> Joder luismarple, menudo gilipollas mamona y troll patetico estas hecho.
> 
> Gracias a seig y a los demas foreros por aclarar esto.
> 
> Desde luego los trolls desinformadores se podrian ir a tomar por el culo un rato, este foro ya no es lo que era.



Tengo dias mejores y peores, qué le vamos a hacer.

Volviendo al tema, a la larga y a no ser que muevas muy poca o mucha mucha pasta (como para contratar los servicios de un profesional que se encargue de la pasta) siempre es más rentable ir por lo legal. Te van a freir a impuestos pero al menos sabes que lo que tienes lo puedes gastar sin miedo.


----------



## CaraCortada (27 Dic 2013)

yomismo75 dijo:


> Pues bien, pero en el momento que la pasta pase al banco o pagues con tarjeta, hacienda sí sabrá que te está entrando pasta y puede abrir una investigación y como los de PayPal les manden los movimientos, te pueden joder vivo ya que toda actividad comercial hay que declararla y hay que pagar el IVA y hay que pagar la multa, los recargos, retenciones, autónomos, etc atrasados, con lo que como el invento salga mal, te puedes encontrar con un juicio y todo y debiendo decenas de miles de euros si llevas años haciendo negocios sin declarar.
> 
> Yo en 2011 dejé de hacer nada por miedo a la que me podía caer y a día de hoy sigo un poquitín acojonado, ya que según la nueva reforma, ya no prescriben las cosas que hacienda te pueda reclamar, así que yo no dormiría tranquilo y procuraría no seguir haciendo nada y procuraría cerrar la cuenta de paypal lo antes posible, por aquello de que alomejos aunque en España no prescriba la infracción, en Luxemburgo si puede prescribir los datos que ellos pueden guardar de un cliente desde el día que se dio de baja.



Creo que lo que no prescriben son los delitos contra la hacienda pública, y para que incurras en delito la cantidad defradudada es muy alta, no recuerdo ahora cuanto.


----------



## Ulisses (11 Feb 2015)

El viernes de la semana pasada cargué la tarjeta con 250 euros a las 11 de la mañana. Quería hacer una compra en el extranjero y me pedían que, si no era demasiada molestia, usase mastecard para e pago.

A las 19.00 horas, aproximadamente, la bloquearon por orden del BdE y 4b. 

El BdE retira la licencia al emisor de tarjetas de PayPal y bloquea a 100.000 clientes - Noticias de Finanzas personales

Esperaré a que salga la resolución del Banco de España en el BOE y les pondré la correspondiente demanda. Imagino que cobraré en los consabidos tres plazos. (Tarde, Mal y Nunca).

Afortunadamente, puedo asumir la pérdida. Lo que me ha dejado perplejo es lo rápido e inmediato del bloqueo de mi dinero en una entidad de gestión financiera. 

Queridos floreros y shurmanos en general: Entré en este foro hace casi 7 años porque la información que encontré en el hilo del oro era soberbia.

Con la crisis ya superada....sigo siendo un convencido metalero. Hoy más que nunca.


----------



## temis2011 (11 Feb 2015)

Joer Ulises lo siento, pero esto solo demuestra hasta que punto están intentado cruzar datos y amarrar pasta, esto es increíble, porque tampoco se están metiendo con pepito perez, es paypal ::


----------



## Ulisses (11 Feb 2015)

Gracias, Temis.

Pay Pal se ha lavado las manos. De hecho, hice la carga desde un cajero y después, el mismo sábado, desde mi cuenta pay pal.

Han borrado los links a esas tarjetas asociadas a la cuenta.


----------



## SocialismoNuncaMas (11 Feb 2015)

ulisses dijo:


> El viernes de la semana pasada cargué la tarjeta con 250 euros a las 11 de la mañana. Quería hacer una compra en el extranjero y me pedían que, si no era demasiada molestia, usase mastecard para e pago.
> 
> A las 19.00 horas, aproximadamente, la bloquearon por orden del BdE y 4b.
> 
> El BdE retira la licencia al emisor de tarjetas de PayPal y bloquea a 100.000 clientes - Noticias de Finanzas personales



Toma ya :: Billetero mete en su cuenta personal 425.000€ y ni dios dice nada hasta que lo destapa un periódico. 

Pero luego van a por el ciudadano de a pie porque metes 250€ en una tarjeta prepago, que por cierto, la operación queda perfectamente documentada. De anónima no tiene nada. Cuando la cargas queda un registro de que la has cargado tu. Y si tienes que pagar comisión te tienen que dar un recibo.

---------- Post added 11-feb-2015 at 16:57 ----------




ulisses dijo:


> Gracias, Temis.
> 
> Pay Pal se ha lavado las manos. De hecho, hice la carga desde un cajero y después, el mismo sábado, desde mi cuenta pay pal.
> 
> Han borrado los links a esas tarjetas asociadas a la cuenta.



Es que me temo que la tarjeta no era de PayPal. A mi me llegó la publi para que me sacase una, estuve mirando las comisiones y eran de un banco español. Como lo último que quiero son tratos con bancos españoles no me la saqué. 

Tendrían algún tipo de acuerdo para que pudieras cargar saldo directamente desde PayPal. Luego en la tarjeta en sí puedes imprimir lo que quieras, el logo de PayPal o el del Real Madrid; 



> (BdE) ha revocado la licencia de dinero electrónico *al proveedor de estas tarjetas en España*, la empresa YoUnique Money (YUM),


----------



## Ulisses (11 Feb 2015)

En realidad, a mí lo que me convenía era que aceptasen el traspaso de dinero de la cuenta pay pal hacia una tarjeta (y que fuese de prepago, para evitar riesgos sobre todo en compras internacionales). Y esta lo aceptaba. 

La mala suerte fue que hice la carga de la tarjeta el mismo día que las bloqueron.


----------



## SocialismoNuncaMas (11 Feb 2015)

ulisses dijo:


> En realidad, a mí lo que me convenía era que aceptasen el traspaso de dinero de la cuenta pay pal hacia una tarjeta



Ya sacarán otras opciones. Las tarjetas prepago no son ilegales. 



ulisses dijo:


> (y que fuese de prepago, para evitar riesgos sobre todo en compras internacionales). Y esta lo aceptaba.



Yo tuve la prepago de la Caixa y todas las operaciones desde que la cargas, quedan recogidas. No son anónimas. 

Por otro lado, la tuve que dar de baja porque la usaba para compras por internet, y me empezaron a aparecer cargos extraños de supuestas tiendas extranjeras, siempre pequeños, de menos de 10€. 

Entonces me quedó claro que no se puede dar el nº de tarjeta porque no es seguro. 

En cambio, cuando pagas con PayPal, al realizar el pago tienes que meter una contraseña. Es algo más seguro.


----------



## kynes (11 Feb 2015)

Hay otras similares. Payoneer por ejemplo, aunque te cobra 1% de comisión creo si pasas de paypal a su tarjeta.


----------



## Dr Polux (11 Feb 2015)

ulisses dijo:


> El viernes de la semana pasada cargué la tarjeta con 250 euros a las 11 de la mañana. Quería hacer una compra en el extranjero y me pedían que, si no era demasiada molestia, usase mastecard para e pago.
> 
> A las 19.00 horas, aproximadamente, la bloquearon por orden del BdE y 4b.
> 
> ...



en via a traves del formaulario la cuenta bancaria y un justificante y te hacen el ingreso... eso dicen yo tengo 190 pillados

---------- Post added 11-feb-2015 at 17:35 ----------




kynes dijo:


> Hay otras similares. Payoneer por ejemplo, aunque te cobra 1% de comisión creo si pasas de paypal a su tarjeta.



Que tal funciona esa tarjeta? se puede usar luego ene la red española para sacar dinero?


----------



## Ulisses (11 Feb 2015)

La verdad es que si les sale bien, el palo es millonario. Es como para retirarse al caribe de por vida.

Younique Money ultima el fraude de las tarjetas Paypal | Freelander

https://www.change.org/p/paypal-reembolsar-el-dinero-desaparecido-de-su-tarjeta-prepago


Bueno, pues toca esperar. Probablemente habrá que demandar por estafa a Younique, responsabilidad civil a paypal, y dependiendo de lo que publiquen en el boe, por Responsabilidad Patrimonial al Banco de España, si no actuaron con diligencia.


----------



## SocialismoNuncaMas (11 Feb 2015)

El problema de la Payoneer es que el saldo es en USD y cada vez que necesites pagar en Euros te meten comisión por cambiar de moneda. Creo que era un 3%. No tengo actualizadas las comisiones pero había por todas partes; 

1. The card

Card activation*:
Within US: $10
Outside US: $20
Getting a replacement card*:
Within US: $10
Outside US: $20
Monthly account maintenance: $3

*Depending on the partner you went through to apply for your card, you may have different amounts as some partners choose to subsidize some fees.
2. Getting money

ATM Cash withdrawal:
Within US: $1.35
Outside US: $2.15 + up to 3% of transaction amount
ATM withdrawal declined: $0.90

3. Loading your card

Card loading from a VISA/MasterCard card: 3.75% of loaded amount (was previously just 3.5%)
Transfer from a checking or a savings account: 1% of loader amount
Receiving a payment from your partner (card loading):
$2 for regular loading, takes about 5 days to become available in your card balance
$5 for express loading, takes about 2 hours to become availble in your card balance

4. Using the card

Purchase Transaction:
Within US: Free
Outside US: Up to 3% of transaction amount


----------



## Dr Polux (11 Feb 2015)

SocialismoNuncaMas dijo:


> El problema de la Payoneer es que el saldo es en USD y cada vez que necesites pagar en Euros te meten comisión por cambiar de moneda. Creo que era un 3%. No tengo actualizadas las comisiones pero había por todas partes;
> 
> 1. The card
> 
> ...



Ostias pedrin, si que tiene comisiones, pos nada a tomar por culo


----------



## Ulisses (11 Feb 2015)

He encontrado al cerdo que me retiene el dinero. Es el de la foto.

Al parecer están colgando en Facebook las fotos de toda la trama familiar.

DOSSIER EMPRESARIAL


----------



## euromelon (11 Feb 2015)

Hay tarjetitas anónimas y no censuradas pero no se porque debería compartir la informacion


----------



## euriborfree (11 Feb 2015)

ulisses dijo:


> He encontrado al cerdo que me retiene el dinero. Es el de la foto.
> 
> Al parecer están colgando en Facebook las fotos de toda la trama familiar.
> 
> DOSSIER EMPRESARIAL



El sitio esta caido en este momento, pero esta en la cache de google

DOSSIER EMPRESARIAL


----------



## Ulisses (11 Feb 2015)

euriborfree dijo:


> El sitio esta caido en este momento, pero esta en la cache de google
> 
> DOSSIER EMPRESARIAL





Qué raro, tener que buscarlo ahora en la cache....



> En el caso de que la compañía de este paso, «ofrecerá todos los servicios que hoy tiene la banca, pero siempre será diferente». En este sentido, el consejero delegado de Younique Money asegura que «entendemos que hay una demanda de un banco que de servicios claros y honestos», añade Martínez.



Bueno, en cualquier caso ya tengo los datos del registro mercantil y las direcciones de alguna empresa de sus consejeros que, como no podía ser de otro modo, se dedicaban a temas inmobiliarios. Son todos familia y se mueven por Pozuelo de Alarcón y Las Rozas.

Papá, Mamá y los chicos:

YOUNIQUE MONEY E.D.E. S.A - 
Nº Acto: 000572703 - Fecha Acto: 12/12/2008 
Nombramientos. Presidente: MARTINEZ MARTINEZ JAVIER 
Vicepresid.: MOLL ESTRADA ALBA MARIA 
Secretario: PEREZ-ALVAREZ ABOGADOS SLP 
Vicesecret.: MARTINEZ MOLL ALBA MARIA 
Con.Delegado: MARTINEZ MARTINEZ JAVIER 
Datos Registrales BORME, Registro Mercantil de MADRID T 26220, F 6, S 8, H M 472446, I/A 2 (28.11.08).

Para constituir la sociedad pusieron como dirección un piso en la Castellana

PASEO CASTELLANA 121 - ESCALERA DERECHA 4º B (MADRID). CAPITAL 

Pero en realidad están en su pueblo, en un edificio de azulejos desconchados, según google maps.

La ventaja es que está muy cerca y Pozuelo de Alarcón es cabeza de partido de judicial.


La web ha vuelto a estar activa y permite loguearse. Pero para darte el mensaje de que ya no tienes ninguna tarjeta asociada.




*Mamá, además, es inventora y se dedica a buscar soluciones habitacionales para lonchafinistas de burbuja:*

ES 1 113 331 U
19 OFICINA ESPAÑOLA DE
PATENTES Y MARCAS
ESPAÑA 11
21
Número de publicación: 1 113 331
Número de solicitud: 201331334
51 Int. CI.:
E04H 1/00 (2006.01)
B65D 88/02 (2006.01)
12 SOLICITUD DE MODELO DE UTILIDAD U
54 Título: DISPOSITIVO DE CONSTRUCCIÓN DE EDIFICIOS CON ESTRUCTURAS AUTO-PORTANTES
71 Solicitantes:


ES 1 113 331 U
19 OFICINA ESPAÑOLA DE
PATENTES Y MARCAS
ESPAÑA 11

MOLL ESTRADA, Alba Maria (100.0%)
Cipreses, 28 28223 Pozuelo de Alarcon (Madrid) ES
*72 Inventor/es: MOLL ESTRADA, Alba Maria*




*CAMPO DE LA INVENCIÓN
El objeto de la presente invención se refiere a un dispositivo constructivo de edificios residenciales y comerciales partiendo de estructuras auto-portantes basadas en el reciclado de contenedores marítimos estándar de cuarenta, veinte 10 y diez pies.*
ESTADO DE LA TÉCNICA
Los actuales contenedores de transporte marítimo tienen las siguientes medidas
15 estándar:
- 40 pies: 2.438 mm (ancho) X 2.896 mm (alto) X 12.190 mm (largo)
- 20 pies: 2.438 mm (ancho) X 2.591 mm (alto) X 6.058 mm (largo)
- 10 pies: 2.438 mm (ancho) X 2.591 mm (alto) X 2.991 mm (largo)
Asimismo, dichas medidas presentan variaciones frente a las medidas estándar, en los
20 modelos de 40, 20 y 10 pies denominados como “HQ” y “GP”.


Todos estos datos son "Públicos" y constan en el Registro Mercantil y en la Oficina Española de Patentes y Marcas, a los efectos previstos en la LOPD.


----------



## remonster (11 Feb 2015)

Lo siento por los afectados. Parece que las unicas tarjetas seguras son las black.

Ahora nos entendereis mejor cuando hablamos de bitcoin....


----------



## Ulisses (11 Feb 2015)

Pues siento disentir. Esta tarjeta prepago, paypal, ING y también el bitcoin son dinero virtual y están expuestos a cualquier forma de bloqueo, sea institucional o por medio de hackers especializados.

Uso pay pal porque tiene mayor aceptación y la tarjeta por lo mismo y porque permitía sacar ese dinero de la cuenta pay pal a través de un cajero 4b. Pero no vamos a entrar en polémicas estériles que no tienen nada que ver con el hilo.


----------



## kynes (11 Feb 2015)

Polux dijo:


> Ostias pedrin, si que tiene comisiones, pos nada a tomar por culo



Yo la veo interesante sólo para freelances que trabajen para clientes en EE.UU. o cobren en USD. Te facilitan un número de cuenta virtual del "Bank of America" con el que puedes recibir pagos de empresas (no de particulares) Además ya está vinculada a las principales plataforma de trabajo freelance (withdrawal sin comisión en 2 días). 

La tarjeta tiene un coste anual de $29.95 al año. Para sacar de cajero no interesa, a no ser que no tengas otra opción. Te clavan $3.15 de comisión (*surcharge may also be applied by your ATM/POS service provider), $1.00 si la transacción es rechazada. Si ingresas desde paypal también palmas comisión.

Y luego está el cambio USD / EUR , pero de eso no te libraba nadie si compras en EUR.


----------



## Z4LMAN (11 Feb 2015)

Las tarjetas paypal han caido


El BdE retira la licencia al emisor de tarjetas de PayPal y bloquea a 100.000 clientes - Noticias de Finanzas personales


----------



## murpi (11 Feb 2015)

Menos mal que sólo tenía 0,96 euros. La cargaba y sacaba el dinero al instante, y lo mismo cuando hacía pagos por Internet. 
Por lo que he leído en foros, hay gente que tenía cientos e incluso miles de euros en la tarjeta.


----------



## Z4LMAN (11 Feb 2015)

490 euros tengo yo....para putas y tal...


----------



## Ulisses (11 Feb 2015)

He leído en otro foro que esta familia ya dio otro palo con una tarjeta similar: GRUPO DE NEGOCIOS COPEL SL, que entró en concurso y tenían el mismo domicilio social.

También dicen que ya han empezado a devolver la pasta, pero puede ser un bulo interesado.

Lo cierto es que la tarjeta la publicitaba paypal.

Oye sur: con tus 490 y los 250 míos da para una fiesta pakirrín style.


----------



## Z4LMAN (12 Feb 2015)

ulisses dijo:


> He leído en otro foro que esta familia ya dio otro palo con una tarjeta similar: GRUPO DE NEGOCIOS COPEL SL, que entró en concurso y tenían el mismo domicilio social.
> 
> También dicen que ya han empezado a devolver la pasta, pero puede ser un bulo interesado.
> 
> ...



Pues hecho, en cuanto lo devuelvan los juntamos y a quemarlos...


----------



## Ulisses (12 Feb 2015)

PistolasJoe dijo:


> Pues hecho, en cuanto lo devuelvan los juntamos y a quemarlos...



Pues queda dicho.


----------



## murpi (12 Feb 2015)

Ya he leído en dos foros, uno de ellos forocoches, que a algunos usuarios les están devolviendo el dinero


----------



## sonykus (12 Feb 2015)

ulisses dijo:


> Oye sur: con tus 490 y los 250 míos da para una fiesta pakirrín style.



Yo les pago los cafés... me quedaron en la cuenta 23€


----------

